# Welcome Wade!



## TxBrew (Apr 2, 2009)

I have passed the reins of Administrating off to Wade. I would like to thank him for taking over the task and helping this community move forward. I have not been active here and glad to see we will have a more active Administrator in helping shape the community here.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 2, 2009)

*Excellent Choice*

I am sure he will beable to indeed help this site move along. His knowledge and consideration he offers to all who enter here is great I look forward to my continued participation in here with him as the "skipper".
Troy


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2009)

Hang in there everyone, this set up is a littel different from the other forums I either moderate or Admin so its going to take me a few to get acclimated to all the controls and try and clean up all the #$%^ Spam! Everyone has been doing a great job otherwise with getting along unlike some other forums I have seen out there and refuse to be a part of. Helping others is the name of the game here! If you have any problems PM or email me!


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 2, 2009)

We understand the transition period, but you could start by giving us all a raise! HaHa.

Troy


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2009)

With this economy, I might have to give you a pink slip!


----------



## shoes (Apr 2, 2009)

TxBrew said:


> I have passed the reins of Administrating off to Wade. I would like to thank him for taking over the task and helping this community move forward. I have not been active here and glad to see we will have a more active Administrator in helping shape the community here.



hear! hear! i fully concur! 
congrats Wade! you get to control the nuts in here!oh, wait, thats me.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 2, 2009)

it was a fait accompli really hehehe


Wade is the one with all the answers..

now he's stuck with us!

Allie


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Apr 2, 2009)

*Congrats!*

I know we will be in good, capable hands. Thanks again for all your advice. 

Now get to work!
WSG


----------



## cpfan (Apr 3, 2009)

Wade:

Good luck. You have your work cut out for you. Where do these idiots come from? Celeb fans? Pirates? Russian language (or whatever)?

The first politician to introduce the death penalty for spammers will get my vote. One reason for the economic downturn is the amount of time that people and businesses have to spend dealing with these idiots.

Steve


----------



## Wine4Me (Apr 3, 2009)

I was pleased to read that you = Wade, took the job of handling all the problems that go with being a Administrator.... I am sure its even more work then I imagine!!!~~


----------



## Russ Stewart (Apr 3, 2009)

Wade,
Thanks alot for all of your past help, and I look forward to the future assistance and expertise that you provide. Congratulations and *thank you!*
Russ


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone, as admin I have no problem with immediately deleting spam but when there is no link below I have to give a little time, I guess, I dont want to rid someone who just joined but possibly didnt have time to finish theory post.


----------



## gonzo46307 (Apr 3, 2009)

Go Wade Go!!! 

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2009)

I spoke with Smurfe and since there is active admin he is going to jump back in here, he is a very avid wine, beer, and mead maker and Im very happy he will be joining back and I will be making him an admin also as he has a better grasp of the software used here and can most likely do a better job with setting up the anti spam software. I know how to change it but dont really know what it will do as far as screwing us up. I really want to improve this forum and guard it against these #$%^ spammers!


----------



## Boozehag (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats Wade, perfect person for the role.

I am an administrator on another site and I know the trilas and tibulations that can occur! Good luck, Im sure you will do a fantastic job.


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2009)

Wade,
If I can help let me know.


----------



## IQwine (Apr 8, 2009)

You will be great at this , Wade.
Thanks for all you time here


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2009)

IQwine said:


> You will be great at this , Wade.
> Thanks for all you time here



IQwine,
Welcome to a fine group. Tell ua about yourself.


----------



## TxBrew (Apr 9, 2009)

Hats off to Wade. Posting has tripled since he has taken over. Glad to the see the community coming back together with a quality Administrator at the helm.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2009)

Its a group thing and I appreciate the help from everyone here!


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 9, 2009)

We are indeed in this TOGETHER, but thanks for driving the boat for us Wade, we all appreciate your efforts, as well as those who do so collectively as part of the forum as a whole. I hope I am not out of line to speak on behalf of all the mebers here.Thanks a million(in yeast colonies, not dollars)


Troy


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 10, 2009)

Great job Wade!! Site is looking good...


Cheers!!


----------



## Madriver Wines (Apr 17, 2009)

I know I am one of the newbies here but I like what I have seen so far. This site caught my attention right away because of how quick everyone was to help out. No arguing among members and I have not seen any spam, yet. This is the first forum I have joined. I am not the group joining type of guy but again I was impressed with all the assistance being given out. I think I have started a life long addiction .


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2009)

Well thank you Madriver.
Wade has put alot of time here and has "employed" us Mods to help out to keep things going on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Madriver, we strive to help anyway out there.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 17, 2009)

Mad, it's true, you are now hooked. We know an addict when we see him/her. Wade has done a great job getting rid of the spam the last several weeks, and we argue all the time, we just do it behind the door. HeeHee


----------

